# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Replacing fence reusing existing concrete posts

## joynz

Hi everyone 
My back fence has rotten rails and degraded palings, so I want to replace it.  Will probably get a fencer in.  However, I'd prefer to reuse the concrete posts, which are rock solid - though the plinth supports have rotted. 
Called a couple of fencers who say they won't rebuild using the existing posts.  They want to rip out the lot. 
Anyone else had this issue?

----------


## Bloss

Not sure what you mean by 'plinth supports have rotted"?  Older style concrete fence posts are made from preformed reinforced concrete with a larger and sometimes specially shaped larger base section which is underground and generally a rounded edge triangular shape above or rectangular/ square section. Unless they have been able to inspect and check the condition of the posts themselves (and are you going to pay for that site visit?) I wouldn't expect them to quote on re-use of the posts. Some might do a contingent quote i.e.: a cost with use of some or all existing posts and a cost if they find when they get on site that they have to use all new posts. 
I have certainly had fencers happy to do that and in fact replace a few concrete posts that had concert cancer and leave the rest. But they would normally want to source all their materials so they have them all ready to go when they get to the job - uncertainty makes that hard to do and they would not want to have to come back twice or make extra travel (as that is all cost of the transport and their time).

----------


## joynz

Thank you Bloss. 
What I call the 'plinth board support' is the bit of wood that sits in front of the concrete  post - at the bottom - to which the  plinth is nailed.   
I see what you mean about the issue of the company knowing what to bring to the job, and that it would be difficult to quote.  I hadn't considered that.  However, what the fencers said was that they thought reusing concrete was dodgy - and I notice that concrete doesn't seem to be that common here in Melbourne. 
I'll do a bit of phoning around tomorrow, anyway.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Hi Joynz, 
Another thing to be wary of is your post spacing. You'll need to check each and every one as there's a good chance they've been posted at 9' centres instead of 2.7M. If that is the case you will need to use 6.0m rails instead of 5.4's to span the gaps. 
Where in Melbourne are you? I have a list of fencers I could recommend who would come out and give you a free quote.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I can understand them saying they want to start fresh.  :Smilie:  
Unless all the posts are in top shape, straight/square/level/spaced correctly, their job will be harder and maybe not turn out as good as they would like it to. 
Do the posts have holes in them for the rails to slot in to?
If so, they may be an "odd" size, due to old measurements and dimensions.... 
As said, if they find that SOME of the posts are ok, and some need replacing, they'll most likely say "Replace the lot"     

> What I call the 'plinth board support' is the bit of wood that sits in front of the concrete post - at the bottom - to which the plinth is nailed.

  I have no idea what this means... 
As always with these threads - PICTURES!  :Wink:     :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

Thanks Demak and PG. 
Spacing between posts varies from 2.4 (about three instances) to 3.1 metres (1 instance) with some shorter gaps on each side.  Length of fence is approx. 15.4 metres.   
Posts have embedded wire to hold the rails, not rail slots.  May have been a DIY job 50 years ago ( those hardwood palings have lasted well though, pity the rails are rotten).  It's looking like full replacement... 
Anyway, I'll go and talk to the neighbours and see what they want to do.    
Thanks to everyone for your input (sorry about lack of photos)

----------


## shortsta

Concrete posts are very common in Gippsland.  Most new fences here are still built with them.  I used to do a 'reskin' rather than replacement if the posts were straight enough.  Demak is right.  Use 6.0m rails if reskinning.  nothing worse than being 20mm short of the rail end meeting the next post.  And for goodness sake, if you are reusing the posts, don't remove the old rails by cutting the wires!!  If you do, there is nothing to hold the new rails on with.  you end up with a messy looking building brace strap to anchor rails with.
Plinth blocks are set into the ground in front of the rail side of the posts, and a concrete plinth sits into that.  it provides the appropriate offset from the post so that the palings, when attached to the rails will sit directly ontop of the concrete plinth.  Ive never seen a timber plinth used with a concrete post paling fence.
If you have any queries, let me know and I will try and explain better.

----------

